# 4-26-04 Made up for skipping Sunday



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Finally got the boat out today with my oldest son James. Got some shad, wasn't easy, but wasn't too difficult, they were scattered and shallow.
James smoked me, I caugth 2 blues, he caught 4 blues and 2 flatheads. The largest blue we weighed in at 11# 12 oz, that was the only fish we put on the scale. Here's his first fish.









Here's his second....I was feeling funny as I'm normally the one who gets the first fish


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I was posing with it, it sure felt larger in the current too, real aggressive. About the time I held it up, one of his rods takes off, so I just shoot this one on the floor so I can get it back into the river.








Meanwhile he lands this one, his third bluecat.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Can post some real quality photos !!!   
We had moved a few times already, I think we caught 3 fish off this 3rd spot, and one on the 1st, none on the second. None on the 4th, which was next, and then 1 on the 5th, then I'm not sure, I think a blue on & a flat on the 6th, another flat on the 7th, nada on the 8th (which was also the 3rd spot) and then the last off the 9th spot(which was close to th e1st spot..as we made it back towards the ramp. There was some rain & storm clouds brewing.








Same flathead, first of the day.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the extended arm pose we all do.......my second & last fish of the day, I was the guide & netman  








James got another flathead right after we moved off this spot.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

The weather got looking bad, you could see storm clouds moving in & heavy rain in them falling. We got a little ahead of them and into a clear spot, for awhile anyway. Then it got real dark & we headed back to the ramp in the nick of time got the boat secure just as it hit !  
This was the second to last spot we fished, you can see how it was getting dark. Last fish of the day, this fish went nuts & slimed up th eline doing spins in the water, hence the beat up look.


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Jim,
when do you sleep?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

good story and pics Jim!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Jim for the pics and story. Glad to see James out and about kickin your arse LOL !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Job on the cats!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Like the pictures. Looks like the river shapin up. Nice backrounds too!!  

Sliprig


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice looking fish Jim. What part of the river were you fishing? Any place to catch fish like that from shore?


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job on the fish


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

As usual Jim..Great post and even greater pics!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't bank fish for them, have to be in a boat, we covered about 12-14 miles of my latest spots. Spots on the river continually change. What was the #1 spot of all time seldom produces a fish for me now. What I do is search out some fish, they tend to stay in the same general location, like my #99 spot I kept posting about last fall. There's still fish near it, just not right on it. Once you know of several areas, then you can skip alot of non-productive water. Sometimes I'll fish all day only to catch the fish on the last 1/2 hour. Or they turn on for an hour or so & not again. I had a day where I posted the locator screen once, they were simply stacked up, but only bit for 1/2 hour, fast & furious, had 2 and 3 rods go down at the same time. 
Location is not as important as knowing how to read your electronics. I'm convinced I can catch fish about anywhere now, it takes time, but given a day or two anywhere, I'll find some, getting them to bite might be a problem.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you made up for Sunday, good job


----------

